# Dream Engineering Jobs



## Satanic Mechanic (Feb 23, 2009)

For me it would be NASA's Jet propulsion lab - biggest toys ever


----------



## trucker (Oct 6, 2008)

*cotten thread*

cotten thread changer in a sewing machine factory.(Jester)


----------



## John Briggs (Feb 12, 2006)

On the bridge, looking after the kettle! (Jester)


----------



## Satanic Mechanic (Feb 23, 2009)

John Briggs said:


> On the bridge, looking after the kettle! (Jester)


Always good to see ambition (==D)


----------



## MARINEJOCKY (Nov 25, 2007)

SM, 

Thought this may help us get rid of you (*))

"JPL is an Equal Opportunity Employer devoted to workforce diversity.

If you are interested in applying for employment with Jet Propulsion Laboratory and need special assistance or an accommodation to apply for a posted position, contact our Human Resources department at (818) 354-5150."


----------



## Satanic Mechanic (Feb 23, 2009)

Oh I wish MJ - but sometimes you've got to face the cold facts and that is I am nowhere near the calibre or indeed type of Engineer that gets those sort of jobs. 

I have watched loads of programs on JPL and it just looks exciting stuff with big toys and an environment to use your imagination.

I'm hoping to get a look at one of their places though as Mrs Satanics cousins sister in law works with them - so you never know MJ they might be so impressed by my in depth knowledge of Heavy Fuel Oil purification they just snap me up - aye right


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

I had one for 24+ years, first as valve expert and then Ship Repair Manager, I always walked off just as the vessel was sailing; or left with the pilot. 

*Exhilarating!*


----------



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

My dream job was to become a flightline engine fitter in the RAF. I passed all the entry exams etc only to have mother tell me that it was 'no job for a lady'. This was back in the 1980's. So I went into construction instead, looking after towercrane installation before moving onto driving artics for a living. I still have an interest of sorts in my old dream job, I have studied aircrashes for the last 30 years as I am very curious about mechanical things that don't work and why they stopped working. I also rebuilt engines in my cars too as a hobby, so although I never managed to get up to the armpits in an aircraft engine, I did tinker with car engines occasionally and I once helped restore a B25 Mitchell bomber....and I never did do a job more suitable to a 'lady'


----------



## gordy (Apr 18, 2008)

I had one for too short a time. In a small boatyard in Lymington, outboard motors, and small inboards. Messing about in boats all day and getting paid for it.
What happened? 
I got married! 
She got homesick and dragged me back to Scotland.
We're still together after 38 years though!


----------



## paullad1984 (Jun 6, 2008)

Snow clearence officer at Bermuda Airport. :-D


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

Condom tester for Ann Summers.

I worked as a mechanic/Engineer for a private bus company for almost 14 years of and on. rebuilding Leyland 600's


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

Chief Engineer at Tannocks, test one, pack one.


----------



## Footitt's Folly (May 21, 2009)

(Gleam) Systems engineering safety and reliability - working for an electronics company.


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Staff Chief Engineer on the old Queens. Never, never went anywhere near the ER,possibly never knew where they were.


----------

